# RAF Chilmark Underground Bomb Store - Jan 2011



## Derelict-UK (Mar 14, 2011)

RAF Chilmark Bomb/Munitions store.

The tracks were used to ferry munitions into the mine from the railway mainline nearby.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20. (my favourite image of the day)





21.





22.





23.






*
D-UK*


----------



## tommo (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol every one is on it, moved my one out of moderators section last night 

It's a game though it will get trashed now big time


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing more pics, place looks huge.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 14, 2011)

tommo said:


> Lol every one is on it, moved my one out of moderators section last night
> 
> It's a game though it will get trashed now big time



To be honest I wasn't happy about the reason why it was made public, the owner is only wanting to warn people, especially if people have been nicking from there and selling stuff on ebay. 

But now it's all over the other forum, I might as well throw mine up.


----------



## Incognito (Mar 14, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> To be honest I wasn't happy about the reason why it was made public, the owner is only wanting to warn people, especially if people have been nicking from there and selling stuff on ebay.
> 
> But now it's all over the other forum, I might as well throw mine up.



The owner isn't warning people though he has basically said people are banned from the site. By acting like a prat he has taken a site that has been kept out of the public domain on the whole to now being more accessible to find than your local wetherspoons.


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2011)

Incognito said:


> The owner isn't warning people though he has basically said people are banned from the site. By acting like a prat he has taken a site that has been kept out of the public domain on the whole to now being more accessible to find than your local wetherspoons.



Yes, he's acting like a prat by asking people to stop trespassing on his land. Something which is an entirely reasonable request from his point of view. Trespass is not a right and landowners are not 'the enemy'.

I'm sure calling him a prat on a public forum is going to help matters too.


----------



## scottyg100 (Mar 14, 2011)

Those pics are amazing, i so need to invest in a decent camera. thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Incognito (Mar 14, 2011)

krela said:


> Yes, he's acting like a prat by asking people to stop trespassing on his land. Something which is an entirely reasonable request from his point of view. Trespass is not a right and landowners are not 'the enemy'.
> 
> I'm sure calling him a prat on a public forum is going to help matters too.



Well he has come across as a prat, making threats he knows he can not follow through, the most laughable being detained by security.....yeah right. Your right he has more than the right to ask people not tresspass and had he of contacted the right people like the admin of the forums and explained his predicament his request may have been taken more seriously and more people would have probably been willing to help him. 
Now though by making claims that you will be arrested etc and taring everyone with the same brush all he has done open the site up to more people, the site has gone from known by a few to now known by everyone and their dog..............


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 14, 2011)

krela said:


> Yes, he's acting like a prat by asking people to stop trespassing on his land. Something which is an entirely reasonable request from his point of view. Trespass is not a right and landowners are not 'the enemy'.
> 
> I'm sure calling him a prat on a public forum is going to help matters too.



This is exactly my view point, some of the attitude towards land owners by explorers could be better left at the door than thrown around. This particular owner was fully aware of people visiting the site for so long and did nothing to prevent us, even offering to show people around himself, but now he is asking people to stay away due to what seems like thefts from the land.

If it was my land I would have done the same.

Obviously people can still go down there to explore it, there is just a bigger risk of getting caught than before because of a couple of peoples previous actions (like what usually happens).


----------



## Incognito (Mar 14, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> This is exactly my view point, some of the attitude towards land owners by explorers could be better left at the door than thrown around. This particular owner was fully aware of people visiting the site for so long and did nothing to prevent us, even offering to show people around himself, but now he is asking people to stay away due to what seems like thefts from the land.
> 
> If it was my land I would have done the same.
> 
> Obviously people can still go down there to explore it, there is just a bigger risk of getting caught than before because of a couple of peoples previous actions (like what usually happens).



I agree to a point, landowners should be respected and if they have asked for people to stay away for what ever reason it should be respected. My comment about being a prat is the fact he has made the site public himself by posting on a public forum about a site that has been on the whole kept out of the public eye, he drew attention to the site himself. He should have got in touch with admins and asked what they could do to try and prevent access.

Either way people will still go to sites where they have been asked not to go, its part of exploring. How many sites have keep out notices that are ignored?? Surely it isn't that different as the landowner has put those signs up asking you to stay out.


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2011)

Edit: Clearly I didn't understand the full situation. Deleted my post as it's no longer relevant.

Yes it's probably not the best idea drawing attention to a site you want people to keep away from...


----------



## Speed (Mar 14, 2011)

Bottom line is, the land owner acted like a total twat going totally against what the 'behinds the scenes' discussion with him was achieving.. (ie. his site being protected..) If he wants us to work with him then he shouldn't start threatening us.. 

Couldn't care less if the pikeys get all his copper now!


----------



## MD (Mar 14, 2011)

or rooks nicks the lampshades


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2011)

Speed said:


> Bottom line is, the land owner acted like a total twat going totally against what the 'behinds the scenes' discussion with him was achieving.. (ie. his site being protected..) If he wants us to work with him then he shouldn't start threatening us..
> 
> Couldn't care less if the pikeys get all his copper now!



It saddens me that the site itself has to suffer because of some feud between people who like to trespass in their spare time and a landowner. Ultimately that's the bottom line.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 14, 2011)

MD said:


> or rooks nicks the lampshades



lol, I don't think there were any lampshades down there tbh, there were a few railway sleepers though!


----------



## Speed (Mar 14, 2011)

Theres fuck all down there to steal other then copper, that's the bit i don't really understand.. 

Its not a feud (MD is the one with the feud by the look of it! ), its just a guy shooting himself in the foot.. At least with it in the open everyone can go enjoy the place..


----------



## Locksley (Mar 14, 2011)

looks awesome, reminds me so much of Metro 2033


----------



## tommo (Mar 15, 2011)

Mark was good enought to turn a blind eye to people visiting as long as nothing got damaged, even when the stuff was taken and there is no way it would be an explorer he was good enought to let explorers visit the place 

It seams that once he got help in locating stuff that may of been pinched he just turned on everyone, I didn't see it as warning of do not come there as u will get in trouble, he wasn't doing it as a friend it was more of a threat, 

It's a shame though the site will get trashed now and like what's been said by others by being an arse he has draw more attention to the place including other stuff in the area


----------



## MD (Mar 15, 2011)

Speed said:


> (MD is the one with the feud by the look of it! )..



Not at all i just state the facts a simple google search is all thats needed


----------



## moneywagon (Mar 15, 2011)

Wish we had stuff like this on our side of the pond


----------



## Speed (Mar 15, 2011)

MD said:


> Not at all i just state the facts a simple google search is all thats needed




I know, that's her problem tho really isn't it? not really relevant to this thread or am i missing something? i don't even think she been there!


----------



## MD (Mar 15, 2011)

lighten up 
its called having a laugh 

if dont like seeing your mates ridiculed on a forum 
stick to 28dl where you can ban them


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2011)

MD said:


> lighten up
> its called having a laugh
> 
> if dont like seeing your mates ridiculed on a forum
> stick to 28dl where you can ban them



I've said it before and I'll say it again. If you have information on someone breaking the law and you don't agree with it, call crimestoppers. Bitching about people doing criminal things on a pulblic forum does nothing but make us all look bad in the eyes of the public.

Not to mention the fact it has nothing to do with this thread.


----------

